

C++ vs Java vs Python vs Ruby : a first impression (w/side-by-side comparison) - humanlever
http://www.dmh2000.com/cjpr/

======
gaius
" I came up with a vague impression that Ruby is more pure and is set to win
in the long run, but that Python is currently more practical for now"

I'm curious as to the reasoning behind both these assertions.

